# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  5.5G, suitable for breeding?

## Raul-7

I have 16"x8"x10" or 40.6x20x25cm that I'm not using and I found a pair of agassizi that caught my eye. Will this work?

----------


## Fingerling

Would recommend a minimum 10G tank for breeding, as this would provide enough space and cover for the unprepared female to escape from the horny male/ for the male to have enough space from the female guarding her fries.

----------

